# He keeps hiding?



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

My new male cockatiel, Galileo (i've only had him three weeks, but it feels like years!) who is 9 months old keeps doing this weird thing.

He flies off my hand randomly and runs off to a dark corner where he hides. He's currently buried himself behind a towel in the corner of a chair. Its really odd, none of my other cockatiels have ever done this. Does anyone know what he's doing and why?

Thanks,
Eve :cinnamon pearl: :yellow pied: :wf grey:


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Hmmmm. That is strange. I have nothing to offer but hoping others do as I'm interested now too. This is probably a dumb suggestion but is he cold?


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't think he's cold, we keep the house at about 17 degrees celcius.
Thanks for the help though


----------



## JanP (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello You say he is 9 months old.. has he been kept
in a dark room before you had him?
My 1st Tiel was like this... he'd spent a lot of his life in
a darkish room, ( I didn't know his age when I had him)
He became better after I'd had him for about 2 years...
he loved his cage so much, he was happy to spend time in it
without venturing out...I had him for over 8 years... he died of
cold. So I don't think your bird is unusual just different at the moment..
Good luck, have plenty of patience... maybe let him hid,
he will come out when he is ready.. sit and play with a toy, get his interest
some how... I hope this makes you feel better about your bird in some way..


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It sounds like he is trying to nest! I wouldn't let him there because he will get hormonal and he will start to get aggressive and if he is actually female then you may start seeing eggs which can get complicated to handle


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Since you've only had him three weeks, he might still be nervous about his new environment and feels safer when he's hidden. You can work on helping him feel more comfortable and safe without having to hide. One way to do this is to put some nice treats (like millet spray) in an area where you'd like him to start hanging out. Once he gets comfortable with nibbling treats in that area, he'll have less desire to hide.

It's also possible that he might be looking for a nest.


----------

